# Question regarding drop ceiling



## aggst1 (Nov 2, 2009)

I am installing a suspended type ceiling in my basement and need some help. I want the ceiling to be installed at two different heights so I am really building two separate grids. The larger one covers about 80% of the room and the remaining 20% will be about a foot lower. The area where the two ceilings meet is covered with drywall and there is a metal beam behind it all the way to the bottom as shown:









Since I need to install a corner molding for the ceiling and a regular type won't do, I am looking for something like in the photo below :

It is a wider corner molding that covers the corner (in the opposite direction of the regular corner molding) I have asked the folks at Lowe's and they had no clue as to what that is. What is that molding and where can I find it? 

I would appreciate any input.

Thanks

Ari


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Ari,
Hard to tell from the pics, but looks like it could be a piece of siding channel. You could use a piece of wood trim instead. Just bring the standard wallmold out so it is flush with the vertical piece of drywall. Then put up a decorative piece of trim so it covers the wallmold and also overlaps onto the drywall.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## aggst1 (Nov 2, 2009)

Here is a better photo:









Thanks for the tip regarding the trim. If I don't find what this is, I will definately go the trim route.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

It is called C channel molding. I have used it in various situations. Is pretty strong and works well. Just make sure to pop rivet the grid to the molding so it can't twist. Here is a link that shows some moldings http://www.steelceilings.com/binder08/2l_perimeter_trim.pdf

Most supply houses should be able to get it for you, the box stores most likely won't have a clue. Also try calling some of the places that install ceilings in commercial buildings, they will have it and usually sell to the public, you might have to pay a little extra.


----------



## aggst1 (Nov 2, 2009)

ponch37300 said:


> It is called C channel molding. I have used it in various situations. Is pretty strong and works well. Just make sure to pop rivet the grid to the molding so it can't twist. Here is a link that shows some moldings http://www.steelceilings.com/binder08/2l_perimeter_trim.pdf
> 
> Most supply houses should be able to get it for you, the box stores most likely won't have a clue. Also try calling some of the places that install ceilings in commercial buildings, they will have it and usually sell to the public, you might have to pay a little extra.


 It is more like an L shape than a C as I can see from the brochure. In any case, I will check a supply store nearby (84-Lumber) and go from there. Thanks a lot!


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

aggst1, it is a C channel that you are looking for. In the picture that you posted you see the bottom and side of the channel, there is also a top part and that is what you screw to the under side of the soffit. I believe lowes carries armstrong grid and I know that armstrong makes C channel so they might be able to special order some for you if you ask them to check if they can order it, might have to talk to a manager or ask at the contractor desk because most of the employees don't know much. I was in an 84 lumber once when I was helping my aunt in N.Y., I don't know if they have it but I would think they should or should be able to order it.

If you click on the link I posted it will show 6 different moldings, the one in the left corner of the 6 is C channel.


----------



## aggst1 (Nov 2, 2009)

After looking at it again, and practically removed it from the top it is not a C type channel. There is no top part that goes under a soffit or anything. Perhaps the picture is not showing it correctly, so I have made some editing to explain:










The corner I am looking for has an L shape, and seems to be vinyl or plastic but can't be sure. Please let me know if this clarifies it a bit.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

aggst1...I have never seen an L channel for ceilings that is tall enough to nail to the drywall/framing like in the picture. It might exist or might be some custom peice used. I worked for a company installing ceilings in commercial buildings and some residential for about 5 years. We used C channel all the time for situations like this. I would search for the C channel or try and find some other kind of molding like in your picture. Hope you find something.


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

aggst1 said:


> After looking at it again, and practically removed it from the top it is not a C type channel. There is no top part that goes under a soffit or anything. Perhaps the picture is not showing it correctly, so I have made some editing to explain:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That L shaped piece may be fascia wrap. It is used to cover exterior fascia and support soffit material. The drip bend on the end of the small part of the L leads me to think that. If it is fascia wrap it has been cut down some.

Kevin


----------



## aggst1 (Nov 2, 2009)

ponch37300, 

thanks for your reply. If I use a C channel molding how would I attach it there? (see the picture above that shows the ceiling I am working on). 
Where would the top of the C channel go? Are you talking about a channel that would be the width of the wall? That is about 2 feet. What am I missing here?

Alternatively, I could mount a regular corner molding on to a wide piece of wood trim as the other poster mentioned. Then I could nail the wood trim (with the wall corner molding attached to the bottom and back of it) to the drywall/frame.

What do you professionals do in this case? Here is a better photo of the ceiling I am trying to build.


----------

